# Big Game Bilder woher?



## Sailfisch (18. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Kollegen,

für die Neueinrichtung meines Büros suche ich noch ein schönes Bild rund ums Big Gamen, am liebsten einen Sail oder Marlin im Drill. Kennt einer von Euch einige Bezugsquellen? 

Besten Dank für Eure Bemühungen bereits im Voraus.


----------



## fkpfkp (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Big Game Bilder woher?*

Moin,

Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt, Öl auf Leinwand:
http://www.planetprints.com/category.php?id=28&p=2&sort=price

Ansonsten die Drucke von dort:
http://www.planetprints.com/category.php?id=23


----------



## Jetblack (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Big Game Bilder woher?*

pixelfish


----------



## Dorschrobby (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Big Game Bilder woher?*

Suchst Du eher etwas kitschiges in Öl, oder eher ein realbild ?

Und in welcher Größe ?


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Big Game Bilder woher?*

Hier :q :q :q :q


----------



## maesox (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Big Game Bilder woher?*

Hallo Kai,

schau mal auf: *BIG GAME FISHING CLUB DEUTSCHLAND !!*!!!:m 




Gruß Matze


----------



## Sailfisch (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Big Game Bilder woher?*

Besten Dank für Eure Mühen!



kfp schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt, Öl auf Leinwand:
> http://www.planetprints.com/category.php?id=28&p=2&sort=price
> ...



Bei dem zweiten Link sind die Bilder gar nichts so teuer! Jemand eine Ahnung warum die beim ersten Bild so "günstig" sind?



Jetblack schrieb:


> pixelfish



Da erreicht man leider nur so schwer jemanden.



Dorschrobby schrieb:


> Suchst Du eher etwas kitschiges in Öl, oder eher ein realbild ?
> 
> Und in welcher Größe ?



Schön groß wäre gut. Ob Gemälde oder gutes Realbild ist wurscht.



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Hier :q :q :q :q



Sehr gut Namensvetter, genau an soetwas hatte ich gedacht. Nur nicht mit so viel Klamotten am Leib. :vik: :vik: :vik: 



maesox schrieb:


> Hallo Kai,
> 
> schau mal auf: *BIG GAME FISHING CLUB DEUTSCHLAND !!*!!!:m
> 
> Gruß Matze



Deren HP kenne ich eigentlich ganz gut, aber wo soll es da etwas in diese Richtung geben?


----------



## noose (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Big Game Bilder woher?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Hier :q :q :q :q



*WOOOOWWWEEEE!!!!

*Was für ne Hammer Rolle  :k:k 
Da wür ich gern mal die Rute montieren :m


----------



## Lachsy (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Big Game Bilder woher?*

zb das hier
http://resto2.web.cern.ch/resto2/Images/blue_marlin_1.jpeg

oder hier http://www.coolwaterphoto.com/
das hier http://www.coolwaterphoto.com/art_print/000889_print.jpg

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Big Game Bilder woher?*

Auch wenn mich die ISDN User jetzt hassen werden hier hab ich noch ein paar Schönheiten 
















Eine schöne Mittagspause


----------



## Sailfisch (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Big Game Bilder woher?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Auch wenn mich die ISDN User jetzt hassen werden hier hab ich noch ein paar Schönheiten
> 
> Eine schöne Mittagspause



Dafür lieben die anderen Dich. :vik: :vik: :vik:


----------



## fkpfkp (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Big Game Bilder woher?*

Hallo Kai,

Die Bilder im ersten Link sind so teuer, weil es Originale sind. Die Bilder im zweiten Link sind Drucke davon.

Solltest Du dort was bestellen, sag mal Bescheid. Dann können wir uns evtl. die Versandkosten aus England teilen.... bin da an 1...2 Bildern interessiert.


----------

